# Went Fishing Last Night



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Caught 3 eating size Channel Catfish and one Buffalo. Think Full Moon slowed the bite down.





My trouble I think



big rockpile


----------



## driftwood (Jun 29, 2013)

that is a start to filling the freezer.....


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

driftwood said:


> that is a start to filling the freezer.....


 What is bad, bringing Fresh meat faster than we're taking it out. We could just depend on what I bring in and not have to worry about a Freezer.

big rockpile


----------

